# What do u think for medical ebooks



## Astrofilus (May 8, 2006)

i like it, saves a person quite a bit of money
http://klodidha.googlepages.com/ebooks.html


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree,

eBooks are a great resource and if you have a PDA or laptop you can download them onto that and take them with you wherever you go!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Ebooks are just totally kick ass. For one, you can get them for free (pirated), you can carry them around on a PDA instead of having to log around big books, you can search relevent info quickly instead of having to go to an index and look them up. Saves you time from going to the book store and finding them, and you can look at multiple ebooks of a similar subject and find which one you like the most if indeed you decide you want to purchase a hard copy.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, that is very interesting. I never looked at it that way before. Only thing that would be a problem though, it would take up a lot of space on your laptop. That is if you dont have enough memory.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

oh on the contraire. each book takes around 5-11 mb, maybe 30 mb for the big big ones. Burn em on a cd!!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ebooks can b useful at tymz,but usually they r not so updated as our text-books,secondly.....sitting in front of pc n reading frm thr....dats too boring at tymez n can b even tiresum too......yet thrz an advantage of ebooks dat da thngs wich u cant find in text, r sumtymes available in ebooks n u can hav them frm thr as printed notes..so dats da gud aspect! generally speaking,it depends ,variations frm one situation to anothr r thr !


----------



## AllStar (May 11, 2006)

Doc Ammara,

Um no offense but why do you type like that? It makes it harder to read and makes it seem like you don't know how to write properly...

I know your spelling can't be that bad--you must do it intentionally--my question is why? Its poor writing, thats all.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

no joke i was thinking the same thing lol. really weird


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ohhh okay..i m not dat bad at spellings....but i just type short...dats it! from now onwards ,i will try to type the actual words and spellings but i think mostly people use short words on internet and so do i....but i guess such trend is not so popular at dis...sorry this site!dats fine...i will try my best for it! okay 
cheerz


----------

